# Shimano Slade FB 1000 2500 4000 ab 21,95 €



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (27. Juni 2006)

Eine Angelrolle die sich besonders im Bereich Spinnfischen ausgezeichnet hat.

Die Rolle verfügt über jede Menge tolle Eigenschaften und bietet somit auch dem Einsteiger eine sehr hohe Qualität zum kleinen Preis.

Überzeugen Sie sich selbst





Viele Grüße vom Angelcenter-Kassel.de

Patrick Fleischer


----------

